# using vinyl flooring for tub walls?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If there is an associated shower in the tub,no. This solution in a tub only environment might last a short time. This would not be on my list of possible solutions.
Ron


----------



## huntergreen (Mar 29, 2011)

*using vinyl lanoleum as tub surround*

A friend of mine has used linoleum as a tub surround for over 15 years it is cheap and very easy to install. Two years ago they replaced the flooring in the bathroom and decided to change the linoleum around the bathtub, there was no mold, mildew etc. as long as you use the thicker vinyl linoleum and is pliable some of the cheaper linoleum break when you bend it. Every place I look they say don't do this but you can it's easy, cheap and looks good.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

What are your corner and trim details?
How do you finish off the edges?

Never heard of this one but, hey......if you say so......:huh:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

............another Newbie gone..........


----------

